# Egyptian Street Dog



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

I was fortunate enough to spend a few weeks in Egypt, from Sept 10-26. There are many street dogs in Cairo and I was lucky enough to get a picture of this guy, who lived nearby my hotel, in downtown Cairo. Unfortunately I wasn't able to catch his mate in camera.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Very cool looking dog!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww I just wanna neuter him! He looks pretty good for being a street dog!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Such a strange thought, he is beautiful the way he is. You can do vasectomies on dogs now. It works.


----------



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't think there is much altering in Egypt. Especially not of street dogs. Dogs aren't really kept as pets there, except by the very affluent. You are right though, they are surprisingly healthy. They do a good job of looking out for themselves. Saw lots of street dogs, none emaciated. Unfortunately though, I did see my share of emaciated horses and donkeys, Not as many in Cairo but lots of emaciated horses in Giza and Alexandria. Very sad.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Awww I just wanna neuter him! He looks pretty good for being a street dog!


I was thinking the same thing! I love my boy dogs but I am VERY glad they are neutered!

That street dog is handsome!! I love how well fed he looks.


----------

